# Le micro ne fonctionne pas sous 7



## bcldvd (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, ben voila, l'intitulé est plutôt  explicite; j'ai installé windows 7 avec bootcamp, tout fonctionne très bien, SAUF le micro, qui ne daigne pas marcher...

Windows le voit, pour lui sa marche, mais nan...
J'ai réinstallé tout les drivers avec le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard plusieurs fois, mais rien n'y fait, le micro est toujours "off"...

Windows détecte Cirrus Logic CS4206A (AB75)
Version du pilote 6.6001.1.8

Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème si vous le pouvez


----------



## bcldvd (29 Septembre 2009)

Enfait, il marche avec les programmes intégrés Windows (reconnaissance vocale etc...), mais pas avec les programmes installés, Skype, MSN etc...

Que faire?


----------



## iBenji (2 Octobre 2009)

Question bête : As-tu bien essayé de configurer le micro sous Skype et WLM ? Sous Skype par exemple dans les options tu trouvera un menu déroulant qui te permettra de choisir quel périphérique tu veux utiliser comme micro.


----------



## bcldvd (2 Octobre 2009)

Oui, maintes fois, j'ai meme désinstallé et reinstallé ces logiciels, mais rien  n'y fait...


----------



## hebus_chr (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème : bootcamp + 7 = pas de Micro
Après pas mal de galères, j'ai trouvé ca sur un forum :

http://www.stuffedcow.net/macbook_audio

 -> nickel, j'ai enfin un micro fonctionnel avec TeamSpeak

Hebus


----------



## bcldvd (4 Octobre 2009)

Comment l'a tu installé?
je suis allé dans la mise a jour des pilotes cirrus, et quand je selectionne le dossier dans lequel sont les drivers, mais seven me dit que les drivers sont déjà à jour....
(en tout cas merci de m'aider ^^)


----------



## hebus_chr (4 Octobre 2009)

Tu vas dans le gestionnaire de périphériques.
Controleurs audio
Cirrus logic
Onglet pilote
Mettre à jour pilote
Rechercher pilote sur mon ordinateur 
Coisir parmi une liste de pilotes
Disquette fourni (je vais chercher le bon chemin)
Je prends cirrus logic sans spdif (dans mon cas pour désactiver la lumière rouge et le spdif je pense)
Il te demande de redémarer
Et voilou....

A+

Hebus


----------



## bcldvd (4 Octobre 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DIEU TE BENISSE HEBUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^

serieusement, je te remercie de toute mon âme, ça fait presque un mois que j'ai ce problème, je croyais avoir tout essayé, je perdais espoir, et tu arrive, et tu règle mon problème en deux secondes!!!!!!
C'est merveilleux, merci énooooooormément!!
merci encore
merci
merci
merci ^^


----------



## Truman.C (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai fait cela et après avoir tout téléchargé je montre le chemin du dossier il ne voit que le chlaud je le selectionne et il me dit:


The folder specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device. If the folder contains a driver, make sure it si designed to work with Windows for X64 based systems.



Je pédale depuis une heure pour ce bete micro...


Merci d'avance.


----------



## bcldvd (21 Novembre 2009)

Reinstalle Seven en Version 32 bits
C'est la seule option que je voie...


----------



## nauche.m (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai le même probléme mais impossible de me connecter au site auquel vous faites référence....
Et je ne trouve rien sur le net...c'est possible qu'on m'envoi le pilote?


----------



## hebus_chr (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour nauche,

J'ai cherché dans mes répertoires, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver les drivers.

Par contre, il me semblait que le problème était réglé avec l'installation des derniers drivers Bootcamp?

Hebus


----------

